# Derelict churches of norfolk sept 2012



## alex76

Hay folks well theses are the last of my shots of the weekend’s urbex antics 
Well I share with you a small amount of derelict, redundant and abandoned churches of Norfolk now Norfolk has around 700 derelict churches more than anywhere else in the UK and we only managed to cover four in are day of exploring.

So to start with St peters of wiggenhall
built in 1421 its last service was 1929 the last marrage was 1927 but grave yard was still used in 1995
































and how she looked in her prime in the 1920's






next we have have St felix of the lost village of Badingley only a few houses remain but most of the village is long gone but the church still stands last sevice was in the 1830's





































And finally there is St andrews of Bircham toft now there is no history of this one only a head stone i see was dated 1922 and as you can see its a wee bit overgrown
























whats left of the bell tower



















thanks for looking peeps


----------



## night crawler

Nice work there, like seeing old churhces like that just a shame they have ended up that way.


----------



## UEP-Wales

I agree, very nice work


----------



## the_man_1984

Great photo's mate. Cheers for posting.


----------



## UE-OMJ

First two are good, but for me the 3rd is the best. Cheers for posting. Gotta love an old church.


----------



## chris

Very nice - I saw the last about 20 years ago. It looks more or less the same 

What was church no. 4?


----------



## scribble

Beautiful photography. I love the arch in the second church.


----------



## alex76

thanks guys




chris said:


> What was church no. 4?



The forth is on a different post st andrew church east of england which i posted yesterday


----------



## freespirits

very nice pics alex crackalaka


----------



## barney88

brilliant report fella! some brillaint shots


----------



## Dark Descent

Ruins of churches do always seem to make great photos, Brilliant post!


----------



## flyboys90

Really enjoyed that,cracking photos.thanks for sharing.


----------



## alex76

Thanks for the lovely comments guys


----------



## prettyvacant71

wow love the church with the ivy stems without the leaves, looks very odd

very atmospheric shots!


----------



## perjury saint

*Quality photos there...*


----------



## alex76

Thanks chaps


----------



## Ninja Kitten

so much to see in norfolk..i love places like this..thanks for posting


----------



## jaket

theres always something mystical about derelict churches. thanks for posting.
j


----------



## Jet48

Great photos like you say a wealth of abandoned churches in this part of the country.
Thanks, for posting.


----------



## alex76

Thanks guys yeah there is lots to see around this lovely part of England and been back and forth a good few times now and there is loads more waiting to be explored


----------



## Stealthstar79

Beautiful pictures and great report!
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Labb

Great report and good pics. I can see that tsome curches are covered by nettles.


----------



## alex76

Labb said:


> Great report and good pics. I can see that tsome curches are covered by nettles.



St Felix was really bad they where six foot high in places so i just changed into them like a mad man i look like i had a bad infection by the end of the day was well worth it though


----------

